# Vietnam era aircraft



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are a few, feel free to add yours.

















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## mikewint (Apr 2, 2013)

Never had much direct contact with aircraft except helos but did manage to catch a few:
Good old C-47 Spooky aka Puff the Magic Dragon; Skyraiders on a mission; Skyraider delivering Willie Pete; SF traveled in VNAF H-34 Sikorskys full of "access holes" and leaking pink hydraulic fluid; C-130 Blackbirds; Later using Hueys inventing air assult; Arming the Huey apparently never occured to the army;Chinook hit by a rocket; Skycrane loading a left-over 5-ton bomb or instant LZ


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2013)

Night ships:


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a few in UK museums. The Phantom is a genuine 'MiG killer'.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

From the Smithsonians in D.C. Unfortunately the one couldn't be set up worst for photos.


































































How a person is supposed to get a photo of that U-2, I have no idea.


----------



## A4K (Apr 4, 2013)

Great photos guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2013)

When I was a student, I didn't fail to watch The Deer Hunter and Apocalypse Now and was much impressed with the dynamic mobility of the HU-1 hueys.
It was a dawn of new style war.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2013)

A few more...


















































































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 4, 2013)

Some really nice pictures in this thread. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2013)

A co-worker of mine went to the local airport (Farmingdale Republic) at lunch today and spotted a C-123 on the tarmac. Fully decked out in Viet-Nam era camo, evidently it was there for the filming of a TV show pilot for a series called "Believe" by J.J. Abrams. 






This was the same airport where they filmed scenes for the short lived "PAN AM" TV show with Christina Ricci, and (I believe) a DC-6 in retro airline markings.

Here is another one he took after work...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

some real nice shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2013)

Some more















































More to come.

Jeff


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a few from last weekend's airshow at Omaka.

Helio Courier






Iconic helo; I worked on these when I was starting out as an engineer.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

like 'em...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 10, 2013)

Meanwhile, at an undisclosed location north of the Plaines des Jarres...






This PC-6 is a former Australian Army example, who used them in Vietnam. I don't know if this one was used in theatre, but it's living at a field not far from me and used for hurling tourists out of its hold wearing only a parachutist for safety.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

Great stuff. The 'Albert Ross' is another 'warbird' type I always think would make a very usable tourer and display aircraft, if perhaps a little costly to run. 
Love the description of the 'tourists wearing only a parachutist'! I did a couple of free-fall jumps from a 'Porter', and was always fascinated how the darned thing dived almost vertically, after we'd exited, in order to get down quickly and earn more from another load of parachutists. It was always on the ground before us, sometimes even almost before we'd popped our canopies!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2013)

Porters are seriously cool aircraft and rugged as, this one does some extraordinary steep dives for the field. Every year the airfield holds parachuting competitions with jumpers from around the country and there's something of a competition that goes on between the jump platforms to see who can get airborne, get to height and return in the shortest time. I remember seeing it and a Cresco (NZ developed variant of the Fletcher Fu-24 top dressing aircraft with a cabin in place of the hopper) doing short take offs - the Porter, despite being bigger won by a country mile, getting off the ground in less than half the run required by the Cresco. Same when coming into land. Very impressive to watch.

Here are some images from the RNZAF Museum of Vietnam era aircraft:

RNZAF A-4s never served in Vietnam, but this comouflage scheme, which they were delivered in was commonly known as the Vietnam colour scheme.












An O-2 gifted to the RNZAF Museum in honour of Kiwis who served in the FAC role flying this type. A couple of these guys went on to fly A-4s with the RNZAF.






This particular Canberra is an Australian built example and was gifted to the RNZAF Museum in 1984. The aircraft, A84-240 actually carried out bombing sorties during Vietnam, serving with No.2 Sqn RAAF from Phan Rang in 1968.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2013)

Great photos guys! Will try and post mine in the next few days.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2013)

Great Evan, looking forward to seeing hoards of Hungarian MiGs


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

I had no idea the An2 operated in Viet Nam!


----------



## Violator (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice shot of the Skyraider!

Got a few myself... slowly post them in alphabetical order:

Agusta-Bell AB 204B, Austrian Air Force (Österreichische Luftstreitkrafte), Graz 1998











Bell UH-1H, South Vietnamese Air Force (VNAF), 2nd Saigon museum, ca. 1992 (Uncle's photos)











Bell UH-1H NZ3804, Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF), RNZAF base Woodbourne 1991







More to come...plus detail shots if anyone's interested.


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2013)

Cessna L-19, Österreicische Luftstreitkrafte. Graz, Austria 1998











Cessna O-1 Bird dog, VNAF, 2nd Saigon ca.1992 (Uncle's pic)






Cessna A-37 Dragonfly, USAF, 1st Saigon, and VNAF, 2nd Saigon (as above)











More later.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 19, 2013)

The name of Saigon reminds me of the 60s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

good stuff guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

Very cool Evan, I worked on '3804 once apon a time.

Here's a story about North Vietnamese Antonov An-2s.

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...studies/vol52no2/iac/an-air-combat-first.html


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2013)

Great background ... check out Sunny's recent posting of a _turbo_-An-2

MM


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

Rugged aeroplane, the An-2, big inside too. A Lithuanian guy I know told me a story about a Russian bloke ground running an An-2 whilst casually smoking a cigarette. He flicked the butt out the window, which then landed on the fabric covered lower wing and set it alight!

An RAAF Caribou doing a good low and slow demo.





















The RAAF flew its Caribou into Vietnam and 35 Sqn, which operated them in theatre became known as 'Wallaby Airlines'. They've been retired now.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice ones Grant! Taken at Omaka?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep, the dry Wither Hills give it away. A terrific air show back drop. That was the last public display by an RAAF Caribou at an NZ air show in 2009.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a cool story about the An-2.
I had a ride in the right seat of one. If I remember the deck of the cockpit was checker plate. The brakes were differential air brakes, sorta like a tack layer tractor, very strange. Down the runway taking off Jim pulled the flap lever and the plane jumped off the runway. The plane played catch up when the controls were moved. Interesting ride.


----------



## Fight2FlyPhoto (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool photos! Here are a couple vides of a local Sandy putting on a display. This particular bird is operated by Heritage Flight Museum in Bellingham, Washington.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAMZNqkXqAs_
This first clip is opens with a formation of 3 Texans/Harvards


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIXBSvnVl-k_
Good size comparison with a B-25D Mitchell operated by Historic Flight Foundation.


----------

